# Toro Powerclear 180 problems?



## JERSEYBILL-725

need help I got a Toro Powerclear 180 model 38282 after about 2 hours use I put it away

3 days later it snowed again started right up but only ran a few minutes started to stall so I pushed the choke off. it just stalled completly. Now it won't start at all. 
I've tried letting it sit for several hours up to overnight in case its flooded but made no difference.
book doesn't even show you how to get at or check anything.
any suggestions? 
thanks in advance


----------



## openbook

I don't know how much you know about small engines, but usually you have to open the choke to get it to start, then once it's running close it.
I looked at those blowers on the toro website and they are 4 cycle engines, I hope you didn't think it was a 2 cycle and mix oil with the gas. I don't know what that would do, just thinking of what could have happened.


----------



## JERSEYBILL-725

I don't know much but I do know enough about starting them.

Primed engine, open choke started right up then it started to stall closed choke thinking it 
was warmed up but it just died completely. Then it would not restart no matter what I did choke open or closed primed or not. tried draining carburator nothing in bowl. Pulled line after filter gas pouring out. poured a little into carb put everything back together engine started right up for maybe 5 seconds than stalled out. So for some reason I must not be getting gas into the carburator. Droped machine off at service center hopefully will get it back before next winter


----------



## Roch_Greg

Strange, I have the same model (Electric Start) and it hasn't given me any troubles starting. I've only used the electric started once (since I'm too lazy to pull a extension cord out). Does seem to need a little more choke when it's below freezing to get the engine to catch.

Please post back up what the Service Center has to say.


----------



## leon

*toro, toro, toro- ok wheres the guy with the costume and red cape?*

Greetings,

It honestly sounds like you havve varnish and gum 
in the fuel tank-been there done that.

Is the plug set at 25 thousandths?

I always buy premiun fuel and add seafoam as well.

I know I know, the premium fuel is s simple preference 
for me for everything involving small engines.

A little sea foam in the fuel can and a drop or two of it
in the fuel tank will work wonders.

I am sure you had or have some water in the fuel and it
froze and warmed up and diluted back in the fuel and
entered the carb and float whiile it was on its way to the 
fuel intake and then it stopped.


----------



## JERSEYBILL-725

Well, I was quite surprised to receive a call a few minutes ago from the service center, pretty fast service for this time of year.
They said they had to order a newneedle valve kit(?) because mine was so corroded fuel wasn't getting through. They also said they know I've only owned the machine for 1 month, and I had told them I only ran it for about 3 hours total. They said they explained all that to TORO and it looks like there going to cover everything under warranty even though it sounds like a "Bad fuel" problem they don't understand how that could be the problem since machine is brand new. BTW I have a boat and a bike so I know all the ethanol horror stories. I use marine grade Sta-Bil in all my tanks even when I know it will probably be used up in a week or less.

I will post final results, out come once I get the snow thrower back
Bill


----------



## Roch_Greg

Good to hear. While I don't use premium fuel I do use Seafoam (found out about on this site).

I looked at Sta-bil when I was at the Parts Store but I don't think it does the same thing as Seafoam.

Keep us posted.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Wondering if the needle valve of the float got stuck in the closed position or some plastic plugged the fuel filter. I have used and abused a 16" Power Curve since 2002. Great little unit sad to see them replace the 2 stroke for the 4. Loved the 36lb blower for it was so EZ to pull in and out of the pickup.

Replacement paddles are cheap and so are most of the other wearable parts. Watch out for the fuel lines and the primer to dry rot and crack.


----------



## keitha

Glad they are covering it. " Bad gas" is usually a voided warranty.
Toro site for parts and service manuals:
https://homeownersolutions.toro.com...CommunityID=214&PageID=238#productDetailsPage

A very useful site for all your small engine issues:

http://www.perr.com/phpBB3/

I agree Sta bil, a fuel treatment that helps keep gas from breaking down and "going bad"
(use as directed, more is not better) and sea foam a fuel system "cleaner" are a couple of very good products

Keith


----------

